# Uploading from computer to youtube?



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I just got done doing a short video (slide show with music) from last summers training and Trial season on my computer using my windows movie maker, turned out great, I can burn it on DVD's fine but when it comes time to upload it on to youtube it comes up "unable to convert video file"

Any suggestions??

I also tried it on Photobucket with the same results, I'm guessing it has something toi do with the file format

Thanks 
Todd


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You're probably uploading the AVI version - which will be HUGE. Youtube has a 1 GB file size limit.

Make sure you publish a WMV format.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

chris,

What is WMV format???

I went back and looked and did not see anything that looked like WMV in the format section. I'm using Windows Vista if that helps.

I know there must be a way to publish this so I don't have to send DVD's to eveyone in the slide show.

Thanks again.

Todd


----------

